# Advice on Sand



## tillymaud (Jan 22, 2010)

Which type of sand is safe to use for fresh water fish, i was told silver sand but finding it hard to get locally.

What is kiln dried sand as this has been suggested from places that use to sell silver sand but don't anymore.

Would sand be ok in a Roma 125 tank which has a Fluval u3 filter (90-150L).


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

sand is my personal prefererance for aquarium substrate. your best bet is certainly silver sand, though as you have found out, obtaining it can be tricky these days, though most good aquarium retailers usually have a supply of it. failing that, you can use childrens play sand, as its inert, you just need to make sure you wash it carefully before it goes into the tank.

dont forget when you use sand, that you have to "vacuum" it a lot more often, and more carefully, because it tends to get dirty, compacted and annaerobic a lot faster than gravel.


----------



## 5petlady (Feb 24, 2010)

I have always like the look of jet black freshwater aquarium gravel in freshwater. Just my personal preference, it looks really nice and is so much easier to find than silver sand. Good luck, hope you find a good retailer that carries it.


----------

